# Health and Detox products



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

Hi, I'm sell health and weight loss products ( includes Detox) from Qivana. I personally take these products along with friends and family's. For information please visit my website www.myqivana.com/TonyGodwin or call me 850-712-3510. I also have free samples if you would like to try.

Thanks for viewing.


----------

